# Transalp 2018 - Tipps zur Streckenplanung gesucht



## TypeActive (2. Februar 2018)

Servus zusammen,

ich befinde mich aktuell in der Planungsphase für einen Transalp und wäre in dieser Sache noch um Tipps und Anregungen dankbar. Hier die aktuellen Facts:

*Zeitraum:* erste August-Woche 2018
*Fahrer:* 4
*Kategorie:* All Mountain
*Leistungsniveau: *Fortgeschritten in Bezug auf Kondition und Technik (bis max. S3)
*Start/Ziel:* Garmisch -> Riva

Wir sind grundsätzlich auf der Suche nach einer weitgehend fahrbaren Transalp-Strecke mit landschaftlichen Highlichts und den ein oder anderen spaßigen Trails. Allerdings verstehe ich Transalp hier wörtlich, d. h. ich möchte nicht schon in den Alpen starten 

Derzeit steht folgende Strecke im Fokus (isg. 7 Etappen, 455 km, 13.365 hm):

Tag 1: Garmisch - Landeck (82 km, 1.965 hm)
Tag 2: Landeck - Galtür (62 km, 1.800 hm)
Tag 3: Galtür - Sur En (48 km, 1.360 hm)
Tag 4: Sur En - Trafoi (47 km, 1.767 hm)
Tag 5: Trafoi - St. Caterina (59 km, 2.371 hm)
Tag 6: St. Caterina - Dimaro (72 km, 2.012 hm)
Tag 7: Dimaro - Riva (85 km, 2.090 hm)

Die Strecke orientiert sich aktuell stark an der Albrecht-Route V2. Mir stellen sich nun folgende Fragen:

1. Gibt es spannende Alternativen zur ersten Etappe? Aktuell geht diese über den Eibsee mit einer Trailabfahrt nach Ehrwald. Ist ein alternativer Start in Füssen mit Schützensteig ggf. schöner?
2. Wir wollten Val d'Uina unbedingt im Programm haben. Aktuell führt uns die Strecke am Tag danach über das Stilfser Joch zum Umbrail Pass und dann zur Boccetta di Forcola. Welche Aufstiegsalternativen/Alternativetappen gäbe es hier?
3. Tag 5 bis 7 hat im Vgl. zu den vorherigen Tagen viel Strecke und Höhe. Gibt es hier ggf. eine sinnigere Aufteilung?

Danke Euch vorab für Eure tatkräftige Unterstützung


----------



## McNulty (2. Februar 2018)

Schützensteigabfahrt ist S0/S1 und nach 15 min vorbei. Dann bist du in der Mitte von nirgendwo.
Landeck: Alle Übergänge ins Inntal und dann Bahn nehmen

Val Uina -> Stilfserjoch ist meiner Meinung krasser Quatsch ausser für Asphaltjunkies oder Goldseeweghochschieber.

Alternativen:
Kein Uina - da landest du halt im falschen Tal
Sehr schön 2h hoch tragen und 1h wieder runter und von der Sesvenna-Hütte nach S-Charl - Nix für XC-Biker  

Fahr doch lieber Albrecht Orginal + Optimierungen - in der Tour ist einfach zuviel Transfer und zuwenig Highlights


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TypeActive (2. Februar 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Fahr doch lieber Albrecht Orginal + Optimierungen - in der Tour ist einfach zuviel Transfer und zuwenig Highlights



@McNulty Danke für die Tipps! Das mit dem falschen Tal ist in der Tat ein Thema ... Welche Alternativen bei der normalen Albrecht-Route lohnen sich aus Deiner Sicht?


----------



## Grossvater (2. Februar 2018)

Je nach gesetzten Parametern ergeben sich halt zwangsweise mehr oder weniger umfangreiche Transfer/Teeretappen.
"Kritisch" in Deiner Tour sind das n.m.V  "komplette Transalp" und Einbau "Val UinaForcola“ in die Tour.
Ich kann das aber insofern nachvollziehen weil ich das auch mal genau so haben wollte 
Falls Du davon nicht groß abweichen willst, fällt mir auf die Schnelle nur ein, den Umbrail direkt übers Münstertal/St.Maria anzufahren.
Alles weitere würde Deine Grundannahmen vermutlich grundsätzlich umschmeissen.

Edit nur fürs Protokoll 
Meinte oben natürlich die Bocc.Forcola. Die ist deshalb kritisch weil die auf ner Nord Süd Tour halt nur über umfangreiches Teerklettern erreichbar ist.
Uina lässt sich natürlich gut einbauen (s.u)


----------



## McNulty (2. Februar 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Welche Alternativen bei der normalen Albrecht-Route lohnen sich aus Deiner Sicht?


Lies mal hier weiter
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2018-joe-albrechtroute-in-6-tagen.863607/page-2
Geht natürlich auch von nördlich der Alpen....

Weiter hinten ist ein Thread im Thread: Optimierungen Albrechtroute

"Fieser" Kommentar: Eigentlich müsste man allen raten einfach mal Via Claudia von Garmisch nach Riva zu fahren: Dann kann man im Buch des Lebens "komplette Transalp" abhaken und im Inntal starten, Lifte benutzen, im Kreis fahren ganz wie man möchte ;-)


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Februar 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man allen raten einfach mal Via Claudia von Garmisch nach Riva zu fahren: Dann kann man im Buch des Lebens "komplette Transalp" abhaken und im Inntal starten, Lifte benutzen, im Kreis fahren ganz wie man möchte ;-)


----------



## Grossvater (2. Februar 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> "Fieser" Kommentar: Eigentlich müsste man allen raten einfach mal Via Claudia von Garmisch nach Riva zu fahren: Dann kann man im Buch des Lebens "komplette Transalp" abhaken und im Inntal starten, Lifte benutzen, im Kreis fahren ganz wie man möchte ;-)


Das ist ja Meeeega  besser kann mans glaub nicht zusammen fassen 

Und trotzdem - ich bin z.B. mal über nen halben Tag lang um den Lago dArno zum Passo di Campo gelatscht nur aus Prinzip weils eben auf der original Heckmair liegt.
Und ich bereue keinen Meter davon bis heute.

Man sollte auf der Suche nach DEM holy trail oder DER perfekten Tour nie vergessen, dass es noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten gibt, eine wunderbare Zeit zu haben.


----------



## Hofbiker (2. Februar 2018)

Die Strecke Imst - STANTON ist zu 95% Asphaltgeschruppe neben der Autobahn usw. :-(

Mein Vorschlag; Start in* STANTON* dafür die Strecke entsprechend pimpen!
1. Tag: STANTON - Ischgl *2. Tag* Ischgl - S-Charl *3 Tag*: S-Charl - Livignio *4.Tag* Livignio - Val di Rezallo *5 Tag* Vald di Rezallo - Val di Sole (Daimaro etc.) *6.Tag* Val di Sole Madonna - Bärenpass und dann selber planen


----------



## TypeActive (3. Februar 2018)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps 



McNulty schrieb:


> Fahr doch lieber Albrecht Orginal + Optimierungen - in der Tour ist einfach zuviel Transfer und zuwenig Highlights



@McNulty Wie würdest Du optimieren? Erste Etappe weglassen und schon ab Landeck/St. Anton starten?



McNulty schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man allen raten einfach mal Via Claudia von Garmisch nach Riva zu fahren: Dann kann man im Buch des Lebens "komplette Transalp" abhaken und im Inntal starten, Lifte benutzen, im Kreis fahren ganz wie man möchte ;-)



Ok, ok, verstanden  Manchmal folgt man einfach zu sehr seinen Prinzipien und Vorstellungen. Kann mir durchaus vorstellen auch „tiefer drin“ zu starten


----------



## McNulty (3. Februar 2018)

Die Optimierungen beziehen sich auf Trails (mit und ohne Lift) - stehen oben in dem verlinkten Thread.

Der Startpunkt hängt ein wenig davon ab wieviel Tage du fahren willst und von der Hin-Rückreise Logistik - steht auch oben. Entweder Obersdorf oder wie Hofbiker schreibt oder wie in dem Thread Albrecht in 6 Tagen.
Wenn Ihr Zeit und Körner genug hat spricht auch nix gegen Oberstdorf.
Zum Startpunkt / Etappenaufteilung stehen aber auch viele Vorschläge in dem verlinkten Thread.
Nur egal wie - ich würde antizyklisch fahren sonst drängelt man sich mit den ganzen geführten /fahren Samstag früh Touren...

Wenns denn unbedingt Val D'uina sein muss, evt einen spendieren Tag einplanen und "andersrum" - vom Reschenpass mit oder ohne Lift (evt. ein wenig illegal) rüber zur Sesvenna-Hütte und die Uina runter.
Bleibt aber so oder so von der Routenführung eher unlogisch - es sei denn man WILL unbedingt auch noch Stilferjoch.

Da fühlt man sich aber wahrscheinlich wie einer von den VW-Opfer-Affen.


----------



## Grossvater (3. Februar 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> durchaus vorstellen auch „tiefer drin“ zu starten


Dann würd ich auch für St.Anton plädieren.
Wenn man Albrecht fährt kann man immer Uina machen. Einfach nachm Fimber anstelle Costainas eben von  Sur En durch die Schlucht. Wenn man die halt machen will.
Pimpen lässt sich das wie @McNulty oben angedacht hat über die Sesvenna Scharte ab der Sesvenna  hütte nach S-Charl. Dort seid ihr dann wieder auf der Albrecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (4. Februar 2018)

Oder nach der Abfahrt von der Sesvena nach Laatsch, dann mit dem Shuttle auf den Ofenpass, hinauf zum Passo Gallo danach von hinten über die Stauseen auf die Btta. di Forcuola zum Umbrail Pass.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Februar 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Oder nach der Abfahrt von der Sesvena nach Laatsch, dann mit dem Shuttle auf den Ofenpass, hinauf zum Passo Gallo danach von hinten über die Stauseen auf die Btta. di Forcuola zum Umbrail Pass.


Nehmen die denn auch Bikes mit im Shuttle?  Auf der HP steht nix und ich sehe keine Fahrradträger...


----------



## bobo2606 (4. Februar 2018)

Von Mals aus geht auch der schweizer Postbus auf den Ofenpass. Meines Wissens nimmt der nach vorheriger telefonischer Anmeldung auch Bikes mit


----------



## Hofbiker (4. Februar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Nehmen die denn auch Bikes mit im Shuttle?  Auf der HP steht nix und ich sehe keine Fahrradträger...


Ja, das ist mein Partner in dieser Gegend.
Du kannst Dich gerne auf mich berufen.
Vergangenen Juni haben wir die Dienstleistungen 3 Tage mit einen Super Service in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## Hofbiker (4. Februar 2018)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Von Mals aus geht auch der schweizer Postbus auf den Ofenpass. Meines Wissens nimmt der nach vorheriger telefonischer Anmeldung auch Bikes mit


Ja, hast Du schon mal ein Transfer mit dem Schweizer Postbus gemacht. Sehr teuer kann ich nur sagen


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Februar 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mein Partner in dieser Gegend.
> Du kannst Dich gerne auf mich berufen.
> Vergangenen Juni haben wir die Dienstleistungen 3 Tage mit einen Super Service in Anspruch genommen.


Also sag ich n schönen Gruß vom Hofbiker ausm Forum, und schon nehmen die mein Rad mit



Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja, hast Du schon mal ein Transfer mit dem Schweizer Postbus gemacht. Sehr teuer kann ich nur sagen


Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (4. Februar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Also sag ich n schönen Gruß vom Hofbiker ausm Forum, und schon nehmen die mein Rad mit
> 
> Preis?


Fahrpreis ist gleich der Preis für`s Bike


----------



## bobo2606 (4. Februar 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja, hast Du schon mal ein Transfer mit dem Schweizer Postbus gemacht. Sehr teuer kann ich nur sagen


Nein hab ich nicht, bisher war mein Motto "Selber treten macht fit". Ich hab mich mal informiert als der Junior noch kleiner war. Haben wir dann aber auch anders gelöst bekommen.


----------



## TypeActive (5. Februar 2018)

Danke Euch ! Werde mir die Streckenplanung in der Folge nochmal genauer ansehen  

*Fazit aktuell: *Albrecht (zumindest in Teilen) ist gesetzt. Startpunkt ist noch unklar. Entweder wir starten wirklich (trotz der unspannenden ersten Etappe) in Garmisch oder wir verlegen den Startpunkt Richtung Landeck/St. Anton. Antizyklisch fahren ist leider familientechnisch nicht möglich . Alternative wäre eine 6-Tages-Etappe mit Start am Sonntag!? Uina kann, muss aber nicht zwingend sein. Livigno bin ich im Juni schon beim Biken. Deshalb müsste das nicht unbedingt auf der Strecke liegen (auch wenn ich weiß, wie toll es dort ist) 

Werde mir nun nochmal detailliert Gedanken zur möglichen Route machen und mich dann wieder melden.

Wenn Ihr Links zu entsprechenden fertigen GPS-Tracks habt, dann nehm ich die natürlich jederzeit gerne 

P.S. Den parallelen Thread – wie von McNulty hingewiesen – beobachte ich natürlich auch und werde mir auch hieraus Ideen ziehen!


----------



## TypeActive (7. Februar 2018)

So, nach Rücksprache mit meiner Alp-X-Truppe ergibt sich folgendes:

Wir peilen aktuell die *Albrecht V2 Route* an, da wir es bei der ersten selbstorganisierten Transalp nicht auf Versuche ankommen lassen möchten. Die Route ist schon x-fach erprobt und für gut befunden. Außerdem gibt es genug GPS-/Kartenmaterial. Und ja ... Wir machen es uns einfach .

Da uns bewusst ist, dass die Albrecht Route mit einem Start ab Samstag stark frequentiert ist, werden wir bereits *einen Tag vorher - also am Freitag - losmachen!* Das ist zumindest ein wenig antizyklisch.

Bzgl. der Varianten bräuchte ich nochmal Eure Hilfe:

1. Der *2. Tag *ist wie folgt angegeben:
Landeck - Pians - Paznauntal - Strengen - Flirsch - St. Anton am Arlberg - Verwall-Tal - Heilbronner Hütte - Galtür - Ischgl - Fimber-Tal - Bodenalpe (75 km, 2250 hm)

Liege ich richtig in der Annahme, dass die Strecke *nicht ganz so viel auf Asphalt* verläuft wie der Römerweg auf der ursprünglichen Albrecht Route.

2. Für den *5. Tag* sind auf transalp.info die Alternativen *Gavia- oder Gallo-Trail* aufgeführt. Kann man hier eine Empfehlung aussprechen oder sind beide schön zu fahren und ist es letztlich egal, wie man sich entscheidet? Wir wollen das Risiko nicht unnötig herausfordern, deshalb sind Trails bis S2 bevorzugt 

3. Habt Ihr uns ggf. *Empfehlungen für Unterkünfte? *Konkret sind folgende Orte als Etappenziel eingeplant: Landeck, Bodenalpe (eh klar), St. Maria im Münstertal, Grosio, Pezzo, Madonna, Torbole (aktuell geplant: Hotel Centrale)

Danke Euch vorab


----------



## Grossvater (7. Februar 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> ...wir es bei der ersten selbstorganisierten... Wir machen es uns einfach .


Völlig OK  Freitag starten ist auch gut. Insgesamt guter Plan.

Zu Tag 2: Viel Unterschied ist da nicht. Ursprüngliche Route war n.m.V. einfach komplett auf der Strasse nach St.Anton, wogegen die V2 irgendwie parallel liegt. Sicher weniger Asphalt aber nicht so wesentlich.
http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route-v2/  (blau vs. schwarz).
Kannst auch mal hier reinzoomen http://www.kompass.de/livemap/

Aber hatten wir ja schon, der Teil Garmisch - St.Anton ist halt eher ne Pflichtübung - da kannst einfach nicht viel "verbessern". Kurbeln oder komplett weglassen 

Bezügl. Ischgl - ich hab jetzt nochmal explizit den Seilbahn Tipp rausgesucht - nur zur Sicherheit falls er in den ganzen Infos untergegangen wäre 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/transalp_albrecht-route-v2_2017.819710/page-2#post-14717707
Gibt 2 Mögl.: @Speedskater zur Bodenalpe oder Post 33 @McNulty gleich zur Heidelberger.

Zu Tag 5: Gallo oder Gavia ist nicht entweder oder. Übern Gavia gehts in jedem Fall. Zur Zeit der Ur-Albrecht gabs halt den Trail noch gar nicht. D.h. da musst man die Strasse runter. Jetzt gibts halt den Trail. Damit scheidet die Teervariante eigentlich komplett aus.
Warum der Albrecht da auf seiner Seite 2 Versionen macht vertsteh ich überhaupt nicht.
Zum Gallo Trail gibts auch Youtube Videos.  Aber den Gallo Trail am Gavia nicht mit dem Passo Gallo verwechseln - der is woanders


----------



## McNulty (7. Februar 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Aber hatten wir ja schon, der Teil Garmisch - St.Anton ist halt eher ne Pflichtübung - da kannst einfach nicht viel "verbessern". Kurbeln oder komplett weglassen




Wenn man keine Seilbahnallergie hat - kann ich für Ischgl nur die Bahn-Variante promoten. Siehe auch den Thread vom Trekinger.
Der Trail / Übergang ist sicher einer DER Highlights (mit Schiebestück(en)) der gesamten Tour.

Genau Gallo/Gavia-Trail ist dasselbe - keine Ahnung ob die Benamsung Versehen oder Absicht ist


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Landeck - Pians - Paznauntal - Strengen - Flirsch - St. Anton am Arlberg - Verwall-Tal - Heilbronner Hütte - Galtür - Ischgl - Fimber-Tal - Bodenalpe (75 km, 2250 hm)


@transalbi schreibt 2700hm: http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/v2?showall=&start=3


----------



## TypeActive (7. Februar 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> @transalbi schreibt 2700hm: http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/v2?showall=&start=3



Das scheint die Variante v2-02a1 über Stans zu sein. Über Pians sind es ca. 2.250 hm (vs-02a2).


----------



## kpsch (7. Februar 2018)

Wir sind letztes Jahr die V2 bis Grosio gefahren, gestartet sind wir allerdings am Fernpass und hatten dadurch eine andere Tageseinteilung.

1. Tag  Fernpass bis Konstanzer Hütte mit v2-02a1  94km 2150hm 
2. Tag  bis Sur En   67km 1900hm
3. Tag  mit Uina statt Costaines bis Sta. Maria  42km 1540hm
4. Tag  bis Grosio  74km 1470hm
war auch unser erster Alpencross und waren damit sehr zufrieden.
Übernachtung in Sta. Maria, B+B Chasa Jero absolut zu empfehlen, toll renoviertes altes Bauernhaus, und ein viel zu reichhaltiges und leckeres Frühstücksbuffett um danach gleich wieder 800hm bergauf zu radeln.
In Grosio Hotel Sassella, alles ok und das Restaurant im Hotel ist absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## DoktorDeath (7. Februar 2018)

Wie wäre es bei der ersten Etappe mit der Variante Füssen - Schützensteig - Grubigalm (Bahn) und dann den Blindseetrail runter nach Nassereith?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (7. Februar 2018)

DoktorDeath schrieb:


> Schützensteig


Schon wieder der Schützensteig - wo ist denn der? Oder ist das der Steig der von der Bleckenau runter nach Ammerwald geht?
Wenn ja: nicht gut - wenn es noch einen anderen gibt


----------



## transalbi (8. Februar 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Völlig OK  Freitag starten ist auch gut. Insgesamt guter Plan.
> 
> Zu Tag 2: Viel Unterschied ist da nicht. Ursprüngliche Route war n.m.V. einfach komplett auf der Strasse nach St.Anton, wogegen die V2 irgendwie parallel liegt. Sicher weniger Asphalt aber nicht so wesentlich.



Das war bei der Ur-Route noch so. Jetzt ist es fast komplett abseits der Straße.


----------



## DoktorDeath (8. Februar 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Schon wieder der Schützensteig - wo ist denn der? Oder ist das der Steig der von der Bleckenau runter nach Ammerwald geht?
> Wenn ja: nicht gut - wenn es noch einen anderen gibt



Der Vorschlag bezog sich nicht auf den Schützensteig alleine sondern als Highlight hauptsächlich auf den Blindseetrail. 
Natürlich kann man den Schützensteig auch weglassen und in Garmisch starten. 
Der Blindseetrail sollte wie gesagt das eigentliche „Highlight“ der Etappe sein.


----------



## TypeActive (8. Februar 2018)

Erstmal Danke ich Euch allen für Eure tolle Hilfe bis hierher 

Haben uns jetzt 1:1 auf die Albrecht V2 festgelegt. Auch die Unterkünfte sind bereits alle reserviert:

Garmisch - Hotel Drei Mohren
Landeck - Hotel Enzian
Bodenalpe - Berggasthof Bodenalpe
St. Maria im Münstertal - Hotel Stelvio
Grosio - Hotel Sassella
Pezzo - Albergo Frigidolfo
Madonna - Hotel Cime D'Oro
Trobole - Aktivhotel Santalucia

Alle Hotels/Unterkünfte sind bis kurz vor Transalp-Start stornierbar (bis auf Frigidolfo), d. h. wir bleiben flexibel .Werde nach der Transalp berichten, wie zufrieden wir waren .

Aktuell ist für uns nun nur noch das Thema *Rücktransport/Shuttle *offen. Freitags-Transfers sind ja leider nicht ganz so häufig zu finden wie Samstag/Sonntag. Im Moment tendiere ich zu www.sport-shuttle.de. Die verlangen für 4 Personen 380 Euro (95 Euro p. P.). Dafür haben wir aber einen eigenen Shuttle und die Räder werden im Inneren des Autos transportiert. Ggf. sind wir bei der Rückreise aber nur noch zu Dritt, da einer von uns ggf. noch am Lago bleibt. Dann wäre es wiederrum ziemlich teuer.

Habt Ihr weitere Tipps oder Ideen? Mit der Bahn wollten wir wegen des höheren Aufwands nicht unbedingt fahren.

Merci vorab 

P. S. 





DoktorDeath schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag bezog sich nicht auf den Schützensteig alleine sondern als Highlight hauptsächlich auf den Blindseetrail.
> Natürlich kann man den Schützensteig auch weglassen und in Garmisch starten.
> Der Blindseetrail sollte wie gesagt das eigentliche „Highlight“ der Etappe sein.



Danke für den Tipp. Blindsee-Trail sind wir gefühlt schon 100 x gefahren. Deshalb muss die Route nicht alleine wegen diesem Trail angepasst werden auch wenn er ziemlich cool ist


----------



## Hofbiker (8. Februar 2018)

Na, dann viel Spass €€€ im Hotel Stelvio dem angefakten Hotel. Zu teuer, und wirklich in die Jahre gekommen Bude


----------



## Grossvater (8. Februar 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Na, dann viel Spass €€€ im Hotel Stelvio dem angefakten Hotel. Zu teuer, und wirklich in die Jahre gekommen Bude


Ich glaube mich zu erinnern du hattest das schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, oder nicht?
Mir war grad langweilig und hatte mal bei Booking.com gestöbert.
Die Bewertungen sehn doch gar nicht so schlecht aus. Bilder auch nicht.
Wann warstn dort? Schon länger her?


----------



## Hofbiker (9. Februar 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern du hattest das schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, oder nicht?
> Mir war grad langweilig und hatte mal bei Booking.com gestöbert.
> Die Bewertungen sehn doch gar nicht so schlecht aus. Bilder auch nicht.
> Wann warstn dort? Schon länger her?


Ja, das ist richtig, es sind neue Pächter am Haus, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die das gesamte Haus total saniert haben.


----------



## Grossvater (9. Februar 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> ...es sind neue Pächter am Haus...


Na dann gib ihnen doch ne Chance 
Wie gesagt, auf Booking siehts gut aus. Bin da auch noch nie angegangen (wenn man weiß wie man Bewertungen bewerten muss )
Von daher...
@TypeActive Ihr werdet ja dann berichten. Freu mich eh schon auf Euren Bericht


----------



## TypeActive (23. Februar 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Na, dann viel Spass €€€ im Hotel Stelvio dem angefakten Hotel. Zu teuer, und wirklich in die Jahre gekommen Bude



Mein Nachbar hat letzten August einen Transalp gemacht und mir letztens erzählt, dass das *Hotel Stelvio* jetzt - also nach dem Pächterwechsel - top sein muss. Hatte wohl das beste Frühstück der gesamten Tour 

*Bike-Shuttle* Torbole -> Garmisch ist nun auch bei www.basic-sports.de gebucht. Kostet zwar 95 Euro, dafür fahren wir in unserer Gruppe allein und die Bikes sind im Auto untergebracht 

Orga erledigt ... Jetzt bleibt nur noch Vorfreude und Training 

Danke Euch allen für Eure tatkräftige Hilfe. Melde mich im August wieder mit meinem Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (23. Februar 2018)

Na, dann  viel Spass


----------



## TypeActive (9. August 2018)

*Reisebericht Transalp 2018 „Albrecht V2“*

Nachdem nun seit unserer Ankunft in Riva del Garda genau eine Woche vergangen ist, ist es Zeit für ein Resümee.

Die Anreise unserer 4er-Gruppe erfolgte bereits am Donnerstag, 26.7.2018, nach Garmisch. Ziel war es, am nächsten Tag ausgeruht an den Start zu gehen. Übernachtet haben wir im Hotel Drei Mohren, welches ich für diesen Zweck nur empfehlen kann. Die Autos konnten direkt in der Nähe des Hotels (beim Altenheim) in Anwohnerstraßen geparkt werden.

*Tag 1 Garmisch – Landeck, 82 km und 1.100 hm (27.7.)*
Nach einem ordentlichen aber nicht herausragenden Frühstück begann unser erster Transalp-Tag. Wie bereits von einigen angemerkt handelt es sich bei der ersten Etappe um reines Kilometer-Gebolze, was aber nicht heißt, dass es unsinnig, langweilig o. a. ist/war. Für uns war es genau die richtige Etappe um in den Transalp reinzufinden. Nach unserem Start in Garmisch rollten wir zunächst über Grainau nach Ehrwald. Von dort ging es dann auf Wirtschaftswegen über den Fernpass, Schloss Fernstein nach Imst und von dort über den Inn-Radweg weiter bis nach Landeck. Mittagspause machten wir in Tarrenz. Die Strecke bot sich hervorragend für zwischenzeitliche Kneipp- und Badestopps an. Ziel des Tages war das Hotel Enzian in Landeck. Diese gab uns gleich nach der Ankunft den Tipp, dass wir mittels der Gästekarte kostenlosen Zugang zum Freibad hätten (2 Minuten zu Fuß), was wir an diesem heißen Tag dankend angenommen haben. Zu Abend erwartete uns ein 3-Gänge-Grill-Buffet, welches perfekt dazu geeignet war, den Tank für den Folgetag aufzufüllen.

*Tag 2 Landeck – Bodenalpe (Ischgl), 81 km und 1.800 hm (28.7.)*
Der zweite Tag hatte einige Überraschungen parat. Nach einem tollen und ausgiebigen Frühstück wartete auf uns das erste Highlight der Transalp. Ab St. Anton sollte unsere Tour eigentlich so richtig losgehen. Bis dahin war es erneut viel Teer-Getrete mit einer eingebauten Variante, welche uns aber nur über ein kurzes Teilstück am Teer vorbei auf Wirtschaftsweg nach oben führte. In St. Anton angekommen stürmte es bereits wie verrückt und Gewitter drückten von allen Seiten in das Hochtal. Zusätzlich beklagte einer unserer Mitfahrer starke Knieschmerzen. Wir hatten diese zwar versucht durch ein wenig Bike-Fitting zu beheben, die Entzündung steckte aber so tief drin, dass ein Weiterfahren leider undenkbar war  (wir vermuten, dass die Entzündung schon vor Tour-Start da war). Zu dritt standen wir nun also vor der Frage: Weiterfahren oder Umplanen. Nach zwei Gesprächen mit Einheimischen entschieden wir uns auf Nummer sicher und entschlossen uns, den Talweg nach Ischgl einzuschlagen. So rollten wir also fast den gesamten Weg zurück, um dann zumindest über einen Tal-Höhenweg Richtung Ischgl zu fahren. Das Verwall-Tal und die Heilbronner Hütte waren für uns somit gestorben. In Ischgl angekommen wartete auf uns dann noch die zunächst steile Auffahrt auf der Beton-Skipiste Richtung Bodenalpe, welche zu späterem Zeitpunkt in einen Wirtschaftsweg mündet. In der Bodenalpe angekommen freuten wir uns erstmal auf das reichhaltige Abendessen, wussten aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht, dass dieses die nächste Überraschung auslösen würde …

*Tag 3 Bodenalpe (Ischgl) – St. Maria (Val Müstair), 76 km und 2.200 hm (29.7.)*
Das Aufstehen begann mit einem Schock. Einer unserer Mitfahrer stürmte gleich nach dem wachwerden aufs Klo und übergab sich mehrfach. Anschließend begannen Diskussionen über die möglichen Optionen. Die Verfassung des Patienten war – wie bei Magen-Darm-Beschwerden üblich – nicht gut. Er klagte über Müdigkeit und Gliederschmerzen was tendenziell eine ziemlich beschissene Ausgangslage für eine Transalp-Etappe ist. Er wollte es dennoch versuchen und so starteten wir sehr früh in Richtung Fimberpass. Das Tempo war verständlicherweise nicht das schnellste. An der Heidelberger Hütte angekommen musste der geschwächte Biker dann erstmal eine Nudelsuppe zur Stärkung aufnehmen, da das Frühstück entsprechend mickrig ausgefallen ist. Die Schiebestrecken bis zum Passübergang zogen sich im Anschluss und dauerten natürlich länger als eigentlich geplant. Alle anderen Transalp-Gruppen aus der Bodenalpe waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon weit vor uns. Der Trail vom Fimberpass war das erste fahrtechnische Highlight und bot eigentlich fast alles, was man sich von naturbelassenen Trails wünscht. Unsere Mittagspause legten wir dann im Val Sinestra bei den teuersten Spaghetti Bolognese der Transalp ein (Schweiz). Nach weiteren Tiefenmetern erreichten wir Scoul. Hier ging es dann erst mal zu einem Bikeshop, da das YT Jeffsy des „Patienten“ nun auch noch nach Lagerschaden klang. Der versierte Bikeshop-Techniker konnte jedoch mit einer speziellen Reinigung für Ruhe im Lager sorgen. Da der Bahnhof gleich neben dem Shop war entschloss sich der Patient dazu, nach St. Maria mit Bahn und Bus abzukürzen. Der dritte Beifahrer hatte zwischenzeitlich festgestellt, dass er einen Platten hat. Bei der Reparatur viel auf, dass sich das Felgenband total verzogen hat. So musste auch er im Bike-Shop um Hilfe bitten. In Summe haben wir nach einem langsamen Vormittag auch noch ca. 1,5 Stunden in Scoul vergeudet. So ging es erst um 16:15 Uhr weiter Richtung S-Charl und Pass de Costainas Richtung St. Maria. Gestresst von der nahenden Dunkelheit hauten wir nochmal alles raus und schafften es noch bis 20.15 Uhr ins Ziel. Ein Tag mit wunderschönem Panorama, aber leider viel zu viel Stress .

*Tag 4 St. Maria (Val Müstair) – Grosio, 77 km und 1.550 hm (30.7.)*
Gestärkt vom Frühstück warteten zunächst einmal 800 hm am Stück auf uns. Unserem Patienten ging es wieder bedeutet besser, was uns motiviert in den Tag starten ließ. Die Auffahrt ins Val Mora war gut fahrbar. Der Lohn war ein wunderschönes Hochtal mit Wasserfällen, Gebirgsbächen, Almwiesen und kargen Felshängen. Vom Val Mora ging es dann über einen schönen Trail und den Passo Fraele zu den Stauseen, wo wir unsere Mittagspause – erneut mit Spaghetti Bolognese – einlegten. Danach folgten viele Kilometer durch wunderschöne Landschaften in Richtung Passo Verva. Hier warteten dann nochmal heftige 500 hm auf uns, welche wir aufgrund eines drohenden Gewitters aber schnell abgespult haben. Nach ein paar Fotos der kargen, aber schönen Bergwelt ging es im Anschluss nur noch bergab in Richtung Grosio, wo wir im Hotel Stelvio übernachtet haben. Dieses war absolut kn Ordnung. Alles in allem ein toller Tag ohne große Vorkommnisse.

*Tag 5 Grosio – Pezzo, 53 km, 2.150 hm (31.7.)*
Der fünfte Tag begann zunächst mit einem super Frühstück im Hotel Stelvio. Danach ging es auf einigen Kilometern sanftem Anstieg über Frontale nach Fumero. Ab dann begann der harte Anstieg (teilweise auf Betonrampen). Im sensationellen Hochtal San Bernardo angekommen machten wir erst mal eine Pause im saukalten Gebirgsbach. Mit dann wieder munteren Beinen ging es weiter Richtung Passo dell‘Alpe. Am Pass angekommen ging es über einen spaßigen und teilweise anspruchsvollen Trail in Richtung Gaviapass-Straße. Hier legten wir dann eine verspätete Mittagspause im Agriturismo Malga dell’Alpe ein. Es gab mal wieder … Spaghetti Bolognese. Nach der Stärkung waren nochmal einige Höhenmeter zum höchsten Punkt des Transalp fällig: dem Gaviapass auf 2.652 m. Die Auffahrt war begleitet von vielen Rennrad- und Motorradfahrern, was aber aufgrund der unglaublichen Aussicht nichts ausgemacht hat. Am Gaviapass gab es dann nochmal eine kurze Pause. Hier stand die Frage im Raum: runter über Gallo-Trail oder Teerstraße. Auch wenn es viele hier nicht glauben wollen, wir entschlossen uns aufgrund der Müdigkeit und körperlichen Verfassung dazu, über die Teerstraße abzufahren um ausreichend Zeit zum Relaxen zu haben. In Pezzo hatten wir uns ein Zimmer bei Sergio im Albergo Frigidolfo reserviert. In meinen Augen eine sehr italienisch-urige und gemütliche Unterkunft mit gutem Essen. Wieder ein perfekter MTB-Tag.

*Tag 6 Pezzo – Madonna di Campiglio, 67 km und 2.300 hm (1.8.)*
Vom Albergo Frigidolfo mussten wir zunächst einmal 200 hm bis zum eigentlichen Etappenstart in Pezzo kurbeln. Danach ging es über eine Teerstraße nach Case de Viso, einem schön gelegenen Bergdorf. Anschließend hieß es bis zum Refugio di Bozzi (2.478 m) auf die Zähne beißen. Der Anstieg ist zwar durchgehend machbar, aber an einigen Stellen doch recht zäh. Im Refugio  gab es dann das übliche Mittagessen, ehe wir die letzten Meter zur Montozzo-Scharte in Angriff nahmen. Diese waren – zumindest für uns – nicht fahrbar. An der Montozzo-Scharte angekommen waren wir überwältigt vom Panorama. Der Blick in die beiden Täler war atemberaubend. Spannend waren auch die verschiedenen Stellungen und Bunker aus dem 1. Weltkrieg. Die Abfahrt von der Scharte zum Lago Pian Palu gehört mit zu dem Besten, was ich bisher auf dem Mountainbike erlebt habe. Oben noch recht flowig (ähnlich dem Goldseetrail im Vinschgau) wird der Trail im unteren Bereich zunehmend technischer mit vielen Spitzkehren und verblockten Stellen. Am Lago Pian Palu nahmen wir die Trail-Variante durch den Wald, welche zwar nett war, aber auch unnötige Körner gekostet hat. So gab es hier u. a. ein ziemlich steiles Tragestück über Treppen. Danach folgen viele abschüssige Kilometer Richtung Dimaro ehe es nochmals über 1.000 hm nach Madonna di Campiglio geht. Alles auf einer gut fahrbaren Forstautobahn. Einziges Problem zu diesem Zeitpunkt war mein Innenlager, welches sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt lautstark bemerkbar machte. Im Übrigen das Zweite YT Jeffsy (2018er-Modell!!!) in unserer Gruppe mit Lagerdefekt. Übernachtet haben wir im Hotel Cime d’Oro, welches am südlichen Rand von Madonna liegt, alles in allem aber absolut in Ordnung war. Mit Ausnahme des Lagerschadens und der damit verbunden nervenden Auffahrt nach Madonna ein wunderbarer Tag.

*Tag 7 Madonna di Campiglio – Riva del Garda, 69 km und 1.500 hm (2.8.)*
Der letzte Tag stand an. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen die letzte Etappe mit kaputtem Tretlager in Angriff zu nehmen und mich dadurch nicht nerven zu lassen, was mir auch ganz gut gelang. Das erste Zwischenziel lautete Passo Bregn da l’Ors. Dorthin ging es über Wirtschaftswege, einem kurzen aber lustigen Trail, einem schön gelegenen Bergsee und einem steilen Schiebestück über eine Almwiese. Anschließend führte uns eine unendlich anmutende Abfahrt bis nach Stenico. Unterbrochen wurde diese von einer kurzen Spaghetti-Bolognese-Pause im Albergo Brenta im Val d’Algone. In Stenico wurde es bereits bedeutend wärmer >30 Grad, was sich im Wasserverbrauch bemerkbar machte. Nach weiteren Höhenmetern im gemütlichen Auf und Ab kamen wir an den Tennosee, in welchem wir einen kurzen Badestopp einlegten. Danach rollten wir über Campi zur finalen Abfahrt. Die ersten Blicke auf den Lago die Garda wurden natürlich gebührend gefeiert. Die Abfahrt zum Lago war kein Highlight, aber hier war auch nur noch der Weg das Ziel. In Riva genehmigten wir uns die ersten Finisher-Bierchen ehe wir im Aktivhotel Santa Lucia einzogen – dem mit Abstand besten Hotel der gesamten Tour!

*Fazit: 505 km und 12.600 … *
... die fast durchweg fahrbar waren . Sie bieten unglaublich viele Traum-Panoramen  und immer mal wieder nette Trail-Passagen, auch wenn letztere sicherlich noch ausbaufähig wären. Ich kann die Albrecht-Route daher nur wärmstens empfehlen. Sie bietet sich insbesondere für selbstorganisierte Gruppen an, die die ersten Erfahrungen im Transalp-Bereich sammeln möchten, ohne aber zu viel Risiko bei der Planung eingehen zu wollen.


----------

